# Monthly costs



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. 
I'm sure this has been asked before but I'd like some up to date help with monthly costs of living.
It's a work in progress, with maybe a full time move.
We Have access to a free property near castanheira de pera. There are 3 of us all adults 
50+.
What would you estimate our monthly costs to be.
We would probably be going out to local restaurants 2 x per month.
Food + wine (we all like red wine lol).
Mobile phone minimum use, internet would be good.
Gas electricity water.
Small car, insurance 
Anything else you think is important. 
Thanks in advance.
Iv asked the same question in the Spanish forum as we also can go to Spain


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

44danno said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm sure this has been asked before but I'd like some up to date help with monthly costs of living.
> It's a work in progress, with maybe a full time move.
> We Have access to a free property near castanheira de pera. There are 3 of us all adults
> ...


A decent 3 course plate of the day lunch with coffee can be had for about €6 & upwards (per person)

5 litres of the rather good vinho tinto costs €5

Phone/TV/internet/cellphone deals vary immensely but we pay about €50 per month for a package that gives us unlimited very fast fibre optic internet, umpteen TV channels that include nat geo & history etc plus a few movie channels, more or less free phone calls within PT & a shed poad of free international calls after 2100 hours & before 0900 & 2 sim cards that each has 600 free minutes of calls & 600 free sms per month. 

Gas, electricity & water will obviously depend on how much you use of what & how hot/cold it is but they're not overly expensive. 

Car insurance also varies depending on size, age, value of car & degree of cover but I pay about €180 per year for a 3.2 litre TD Jeep - A smaller car would probably cost about half that.


----------



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> A decent 3 course plate of the day lunch with coffee can be had for about €6 & upwards (per person)
> 
> 5 litres of the rather good vinho tinto costs €5
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve as always your so helpful. Would I be right in thinking €1000 a month would go a long way?
It costs us about that in the uk.
I'm interested in where you get your red wine from. Sounds ideal.
As always I'm very grateful.
Kind regards karl.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

44danno said:


> Thanks Steve as always your so helpful. Would I be right in thinking €1000 a month would go a long way?
> It costs us about that in the uk.
> I'm interested in where you get your red wine from. Sounds ideal.
> As always I'm very grateful.
> Kind regards karl.


€1000 per month for 3 is possible but obviously depends on the lifestyle you choose.... for example, if the house isn't well insulated & you have expensive heating methods, it can eat a lot of money in winter.

Quite a lot of the small local shops sell locally made wine & olive oil etc & I'm lucky enough to have a wonderful neighbour who often gives me wine but when I do buy wine, I buy it in Graca.

I love CdP & it's only down the road from me but the only thing wrong with is the only supermarket is dreadful quality & a tad on the expensive side so you'll probably do most of your shopping in FdV or if you want to go further, Pombal.


----------



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> €1000 per month for 3 is possible but obviously depends on the lifestyle you choose.... for example, if the house isn't well insulated & you have expensive heating methods, it can eat a lot of money in winter.
> 
> Quite a lot of the small local shops sell locally made wine & olive oil etc & I'm lucky enough to have a wonderful neighbour who often gives me wine but when I do buy wine, I buy it in Graca.
> 
> I love CdP & it's only down the road from me but the only thing wrong with is the only supermarket is dreadful quality & a tad on the expensive side so you'll probably do most of your shopping in FdV or if you want to go further, Pombal.


Thanks Steve. If we manage to come it would b good to meet up and buy you a few beers. 
Thanks again kind regards karl


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea but wine for me....... I don't drink beer I'm afraid.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> sounds like a great idea but wine for me....... I don't drink beer i'm afraid.


hic! :d


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Sounds like a great idea but wine for me....... I don't drink beer I'm afraid.


HIC!


----------



## johnjohn47 (Feb 9, 2014)

The costs will all depend on how you want to live so my costs will not be the same as yours. If you a free house then why not spend a month there? November will be comparatively cold in CdP and may seem a bit isolated (depends where you are from). You can get a "pay as you go" sim at the airport Vodafone (others exist) shop so have an unlocked phone with you, you can get a pay as you go interweb sim at the airport Vodaphone (others exist) shop so bring a MiFi or use your phone as one, a hire car for 29days of November was £160 (a few minutes ago). Get your bank card set up to take out Euros, bring as many ex-charity shop warm clothes as you think are necessary (there are websites for weather). Find all the food festivals, local market days etc. Buy and eat what the locals eat, the average income is less than Note that a lot of local councils have somewhere with free interweb access. The only way you will know if it's where you want to be and if you can live within your 
budget is to spend time here, the average net wage here is about 800 euro a month.


----------



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

johnjohn47 said:


> The costs will all depend on how you want to live so my costs will not be the same as yours. If you a free house then why not spend a month there? November will be comparatively cold in CdP and may seem a bit isolated (depends where you are from). You can get a "pay as you go" sim at the airport Vodafone (others exist) shop so have an unlocked phone with you, you can get a pay as you go interweb sim at the airport Vodaphone (others exist) shop so bring a MiFi or use your phone as one, a hire car for 29days of November was £160 (a few minutes ago). Get your bank card set up to take out Euros, bring as many ex-charity shop warm clothes as you think are necessary (there are websites for weather). Find all the food festivals, local market days etc. Buy and eat what the locals eat, the average income is less than Note that a lot of local councils have somewhere with free interweb access. The only way you will know if it's where you want to be and if you can live within your
> budget is to spend time here, the average net wage here is about 800 euro a month.


Thank you. It's great advice, only problem is I would have to leave my employment.
I'm prepared to leave if we can make it viable, but as a test maybe not.
Although next year I could take a month off and try it then.
Great idea. Thanks for your help


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Danno you might like to look at this site ..... https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/country_result.jsp?country=Portugal


----------

